# Slide 150 8.0 oder Canyon Nerve AL+ 6.0 ???



## Jumo (27. März 2013)

Moin,
ich habe ein großes Entscheidungsproblem.. undzwar zwischen einem
Radon Slide 150 8.0

und

Canyon Nerve Al+ 6.0

Ganz ehrlich, gefällt mir das Slide besser als das Canyon, jedoch kostet es auch 200 mehr als das Canyon bei dem fast genau die gleiche Technik verbaut ist. Die Farbe des Canyon reizt mich sehr und ich bin erstaunt darüber, dass es Bikes gibt, mit komplett FOX-Fahrwerk unter 1999.. Aber das mal hinten an. 
Ich möchte einfach mal ein paar Rückmeldungen über beide Bikes sammeln um dann besser sagen zu können, welches eher zu mir passt und auch zu meinem Geldbeutel..

Ich freue mich über eure Antworten

Gruß


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. März 2013)

pack doch einfach alles in einen Thread.... im allgemeinen Kaufberatungsbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2013)

Rechne beim Canyon mal die Reverb Stütze ein dann bist du schon beim selben Preis wie das Radon.
Ansonsten werden die unterschiede marginal sein.


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. März 2013)

Nimm das Radon weil die Telestütze schon serienmäßig ist.


----------



## Markdierk (27. März 2013)

Für mich klarer Fall, Radon. Keine Deore Kurbel und eine Vario .. alleine deshalb ... Lediglich Farbe/Bremse + Züge würden mich etwas am Radon stören, trotzdem, klar das Radon.

Mal so nebenbei: Ich glaube mit Hersteller würden gut dran tun, mehr RS Gabeln zu verbauen also freu dich nicht zu arg auf die Fox-Elemente


----------



## ms303 (27. März 2013)

Siehe auch hier (gleiches Thema im Canyon-Forum):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626658


----------



## Hangtime (28. März 2013)

ja ich versteh das auch nicht was an Rock Shox schlecht sein soll? Davon abgesehen kann man die Dinger zum Teil selber Warten. Bei ner FOX Talas stell ich mir das schon recht kompliziert vor...


----------



## Markdierk (28. März 2013)

Kompliziert ist es nicht eine Fox zu warten aber sowohl die Bike Zeitschriften als auch eigene Erfahrungsberichte haben gezeigt, dass eine wesentlich günstigere Revelation einer Talas mindestens ebenbürtig ist


----------



## Dice8 (28. März 2013)

Ich stand letztes Jahr genau vor der selben Entscheidung und habe mich für das Canyon entschieden. Bereut habe ich es definitiv nicht!


----------



## Hangtime (28. März 2013)

kann man eigentlich in´s Nerve AL+ die Talas raus und ne RS Revelation rein bauen? oder passt dann alles mit der Geo nicht mehr?


----------



## Dice8 (28. März 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich in´s Nerve AL+ die Talas raus und ne RS Revelation rein bauen? oder passt dann alles mit der Geo nicht mehr?



Passt. Haben ja beide 150mm Federweg und QR15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (28. März 2013)

Ja hätte ja sein können dass die unterschiedlich hoch bauen...


----------



## Dice8 (28. März 2013)

Das kann sogar durchaus sein nur denke ich das sich das im Fahrbetrieb minimal bzw. garnicht bemerkbar macht.


----------



## QE2 (29. März 2013)

Wenn man sich beide anschaut, muss man das Nerve 7.0 für 2199 mit dem Slide 8.0 vergleichen. Sich überhaupt ein AM ohne versenkbare Stütze zu kaufen finde ich unsinnig. Die Crossride sind nicht AM tauglich und festzustellen, dass eine Deore Kurbel besser sei als eine XT, oder eine Einsteiger Revelation gegenüber einer Fox 32, weil der Wartungsaufwand geringer sei, ist fraglich. Wer die erhöhte Steifheit und den Schaltkomfort beim Fahrbetrieb nicht merkt, der braucht dann auch keine Fox 
Am 7.0 sind alle die Verbesserungen drauf. Das Nerve 8.0 hat dann sogar die XT Teile.


----------



## Dice8 (29. März 2013)

Das die Crossride nicht AM tauglich sind halte Ich für eine vorschnelle Aussage. Ich denke schon das die Crossrides es eher sind als diese komischen Sun ringle Inferno. Ich habe schon einiges über die Inferno gelesen das nach paar Touren auf einmal extrem ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung auftrat und so. Geschweige von der Lagerung der Nabe.


----------



## QE2 (29. März 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das die Crossride nicht AM tauglich sind halte Ich für eine vorschnelle Aussage. Ich denke schon das die Crossrides es eher sind als diese komischen Sun ringle Inferno. Ich habe schon einiges über die Inferno gelesen das nach paar Touren auf einmal extrem ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung auftrat und so. Geschweige von der Lagerung der Nabe.



AM tauglich sind die schon, den Berg hoch. Wenn du mit dem Bike aber etwas härter ran gehst, dann ist da Feierabend und das ist auch verständlich, da die Crossride der Einstiegslaufradsatz von Mavic ist. Der wird auch nur auf Einstiegsbike verbaut.


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. März 2013)

Ich finde es auch komplett unsinnig bei einem neuen Bike gleich die Gabel zu tauschen, nur weil eventuell die Wartung einfacher ist. Fahr die Fox Gabel erstmal oder kauf dir gleich ein Bike wo RS verbaut ist, wie etwa das Propain Headline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. März 2013)

Ich bin ja auch eher für RS, ich würde aber trotzdem ne Fox am komplett Bike fahren wenn sonst alles passt.
FOX ist mir halt im aftermarket viel zu teuer, ich sehe da keinen Grund mehr auszugeben wenn ich die gleiche Qualität von RS deutlich günstiger bekomme.

Wenn man allerdings auf coil umbauen will ist das mit RS problemlos möglich. Da würde es das Sinn machen auf RS zu setzen wenn man ein komplett bike kauft.


----------



## QE2 (29. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch eher für RS, ich würde aber trotzdem ne Fox am komplett Bike fahren wenn sonst alles passt.
> FOX ist mir halt im aftermarket viel zu teuer, ich sehe da keinen Grund mehr auszugeben wenn ich die gleiche Qualität von RS deutlich günstiger bekomme.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings auf coil umbauen will ist das mit RS problemlos möglich. Da würde es das Sinn machen auf RS zu setzen wenn man ein komplett bike kauft.



Vor allem sollte man folgenden Aspekt überdenken: Wenn bei einer Revelation, einer STX Kurbel und Crossride Endstation der Bikentwicklung sein sollte, warum gibt es Bikes die teuerer sind 
Ich glaube hier machen sich diejenigen was vor, deren Budget beschränkt ist.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. März 2013)

Du willst mir aber jetzt nicht erzählen das die günstigen Fox besser sind wie die vergleichbaren RS Gabeln?
Da lach ich mir nen Ast falls das deine Meinung ist.


----------



## QE2 (29. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Du willst mir aber jetzt nicht erzählen das die günstigen Fox besser sind wie die vergleichbaren RS Gabeln?
> Da lach ich mir nen Ast falls das deine Meinung ist.



Ne aber die teuren schon.


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. März 2013)

@QE2: ich muss Pizzaplanet beipflichten. Du redest Quatsch. Nur weil etwas teuer ist heißt es nicht das es besser ist. Die RS Federelemente sind mindestens genauso gut wie vergleichbare Fox Produkte. Oder wie erklärst du dir es, das mindestens die Hälfte der Worldcupfahrer RS fährt?
Natürlich würd ich die Fox Sachen an nem Komplettbike auch fahren (tu ich auch an meinem Radon Slide). Aber die Fox-Produkte sind bestimmt nicht besser als RS.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (29. März 2013)

Naja Fox hat halt kashima ;-)
Da kann RS nicht mithalten....


Selten soviel mist gelesen.


----------



## aquanaut96 (29. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Naja Fox hat halt kashima ;-)
> Da kann RS nicht mithalten....
> 
> 
> Selten soviel mist gelesen.



Da hast du recht.


----------



## QE2 (29. März 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.



Na da sind hier wieder zwei Bike-Entwickler verloren gegangen.


----------



## aquanaut96 (30. März 2013)

@QE2: Bist du jemals schon teuere Modelle von RS gefahren? Wenn nein dann hör auf zu reden.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. März 2013)

Sinnlos, wen. Du kein Fox hast biste halt dumm, hast keine Ahnung und kannst vor der eisdiele nicht mit kashima punkten.

Vor allem hat Fox ja im Moment auch keine Probleme "gerade" bei den günstigeren Modellen.

Ich kann meine Revelation ja auch nicht einfach auf das Innenleben vom topmodell umrüsten, kann nicht auf coil, Dual Position coil umbauen wie bei Fox....

Naja dann lassen wir den Fox Fanboy hält in seinem glauben das er das einzig wahre an seinem bike hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

